# Frustration



## sastark (Apr 12, 2005)

What do you do when you are frustrated with your friends? 

It seems like a lot of my friends either don't listen to what I say or are incapable of simply reading what I write. It's really irritating and I'm to the point of just saying "Screw you guys, I'm going home" - which I don't think is the correct thing to do. These people are supposed to be "reformed" and yet when I say something about the WCF, I get "I have faith in the Bible, not the Confession", or when I say "the pope is in hell" (linking to Matt's article) or "if men continue in their sins, they are going to hell", I get a firestorm of "how dare you presume to know this man's heart!"


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Apr 12, 2005)

If it makes you feel any better, I've had a plethora of emails (as you can imagine) on that one.




> What do you do when you are frustrated with your friends?



I threaten them, and make them do this: 

http://www.puritanboard.com/scottjig.htm

Watch either.



[Edited on 4-13-2005 by webmaster]


----------



## Joseph Ringling (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by webmaster_
> If it makes you feel any better, I've had a plethora of emails (as you can imagine) on that one.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## turmeric (Apr 13, 2005)

It took too long to load.


----------



## bond-servant (Apr 13, 2005)




----------



## sastark (Apr 13, 2005)

Matt, that is exactly what I needed. 

Thanks!


----------

